# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Tiling on masonite?

## noideamad

Hi, just a quick one, probably a yes or no answer will do...Can you tile over masonite? 
I've got lino floor in my bathroom which I want to tile. Its wooden sub flooring, and then masonite under the lino. The masonite is in good shape and seems to be fairly flat. I was just wondering if it is possible to lay tiles onto it rather than ripping it up to lay cement sheet (so long as it is suitably waterproofed)

----------


## juan

I would not do it. Masonite is *NOT* a suitable substrate for ceramic tiles, and so should be removed. 
cheers

----------


## Barry Hicks

If you want a complicated answer - yes.  Some years
back we bought a house with a buggered kitchen so
we (my wife) decided we needed a new one. 
When the cabinetmakers ripped out the old kitchen, we
got down to the original hardwood flooring that hadn't
been sanded.  The builder had laided masonite over the
T&G flooring and then laid vinyl tiles over the masonite. 
Some time later, presumedly when they got sick if the
vinyl tiles, they nailed bird wire over the tiles and then
poured about 40mm of concrete over the wire on which
they laid ceramic tiles - worked beautifully. 
The only problem came with the new kitchen that didn't
match the old one and consequently left 50mm holes 
and I couldn't match the 30-something year old tiles. 
To answer your question, it is possible.

----------


## Honorary Bloke

> Hi, just a quick one, probably a yes or no answer will do...  You wish!   
> Can you tile over masonite?   Tiling *directly* onto Masonite is not the best idea, especially in a wet area (despite waterproofing).     I've got lino floor in my bathroom which I want to tile. Its wooden sub flooring, and then masonite under the lino. The masonite is in good shape and seems to be fairly flat. I was just wondering if it is possible to lay tiles onto it rather than ripping it up to lay cement sheet (so long as it is suitably waterproofed)

  I assume you think you must rip up the masonite before putting down CBU, but not necessarily, only if it will lift your floor level too high. But CBU is a pita; consider putting down Ditra between the tile and sub-floor. Only 1/8 inch thick and easy to put down with mortar, no mechanical fasteners (ask your tile supplier). 
You must also ask yourself if your wooden subfloor will support the weight of tiles. Check the span of your floor joists if you are not sure. If interested, I can post a link to a span calculator that will answer this question. There may be an engineering reason the builder put down vinyl to start with. HTH  :Smilie:  
[Note: in Barry's example, the tiles were not laid directly to the Masonite. ]

----------


## echnidna

masonite manufacture a tile underlay, that's probably whats on your floor.

----------


## Termite

Can you tile over masonite.   Yes. 
Would I tile over masonite.   Definitely not. I've seen what masonite underlay does when it gets wet. 
In the past few months I've had 30M2 of tiles laid on T&G cypress, and I put 6mm villaboard tile underlay under the lot. Glued and nailed every 150mm2

----------


## noideamad

Thanks for the replies. I've now got a couple of sheets of CBU to lay. I'll probably take up the masonite as I dont have much height left under the door. "Termite", you mentioned nailing and glueing down all that area. What sort of glue do you use?  
Can anyone suggest what type of waterproofing to use? and second to that does the waterproofing effect the tile adhesive at all? Do I need to be careful what products I use there?

----------

